# DIY Halloween Party Ideas -- Dry Ice and Desserts



## thepinproject (Oct 3, 2016)

HI everyone,

So glad to find this forum and share my excitement for HALLOWEEN!! 

I've made a youtube playlist of several halloween tutorials feel free to check it out! This includes, dry ice ideas, dessert ideas and so much more!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCT7MCf2l0IVR9rt-RYb9tC2dmlKn1hyS


----------

